# Are You a Dirtbag Mountain Biker?



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.backcountry.com/explore/are-you-a-dirtbag-mountain-biker?cmp_id=sm_fcbkexp49

I scored myself at a 7


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 4, 2014)

bvibert said:


> http://www.backcountry.com/explore/are-you-a-dirtbag-mountain-biker?cmp_id=sm_fcbkexp49
> 
> I scored myself at a 7



Hum.  I don't believe you.


----------

